# losblaffen



## Tömk

< ... >
Ich wusste nicht, dass "losblaffen" espetar¹ bedeutet.

¹Espetar: Decir a alguien una cosa que causa sorpresa o fastidio.

Meintest du das *elroy*?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## elroy

Es más bien "decir algo de manera brusca o cortante". No estaba del todo seguro si "espetar" era el verbo más adecuado, eso lo sabrás tú.  Imagínate que quedas con un amigo y llegas diez minutos tarde y nada más verte te dice bruscamente, "¿Pero no habíamos quedado a las seis?!". Pues eso es el sentido de "blaffen".


----------



## Tömk

elroy said:


> Imagínate que quedas con un amigo y llegas diez minutos tarde y nada más al verte te dice bruscamente, "¡¿Pero no habíamos quedado a las seis?!". Pues eso es el sentido de "blaffen".


Gut zu wissen. Das nennt man also "blaffen", aber was ist mit "losblaffen"?



> No estaba del todo seguro si "espetar" era el verbo más adecuado, eso lo sabrás tú.


Ich würde hier «reclamar» benutzen.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## gvergara

Tömk said:


> Gut zu wissen. Das nennt man also "blaffen", aber was ist mit "losblaffen"?
> 
> 
> Ich würde hier «reclamar» benutzen.
> 
> Viele Grüße.


Hier kann man dies finden:

bezeichnet den Beginn der im Verb ausgedrückten Handlung
_losbellen, loseilen, losfeuern, losfluchen, losgrölen, loskeifen, loskichern, loslaufen, losmarschieren, losposaunen, losprasseln, losprusten, losrattern, losreiten, losrennen, lossausen, losschimpfen, losschnattern, losschwirren, losspringen, lossprudeln, losstechen, losstürmen, losstürzen, lostigern, losweinen, loswettern, loswetzen, loszetern_

_Espetar_ ist gar kein gewöhnliches Verb auf Spanisch. Da würde ich auch ein anderes Verb verwenden (_reclamar, alegar_ oder Ähnliches). < ... > Grüße,

Gonzalo


----------



## Tömk

gvergara said:


> Hier kann man dies finden:
> 
> bezeichnet den Beginn der im Verb ausgedrückten Handlung
> _losbellen, loseilen, losfeuern, losfluchen, losgrölen, loskeifen, loskichern, loslaufen, losmarschieren, losposaunen, losprasseln, losprusten, losrattern, losreiten, losrennen, lossausen, losschimpfen, losschnattern, losschwirren, losspringen, lossprudeln, losstechen, losstürmen, losstürzen, lostigern, losweinen, loswettern, loswetzen, loszetern_
> 
> < ... >
> 
> Gonzalo





> _Espetar_ ist gar kein gewöhnliches Verb auf Spanisch.


Das ist ja, wie du gesagt hast, kein gewöhnliches Verb auf Spanisch. Man kennt nur solche Wörter, wenn man viel liest oder an seinen Wortschatz zu erweitern interessiert ist¹, aber die sind wenige. Deshalb es ist besser, wie auch Gonzalo gesagt hat, wenn man «reclamar; alegar» oder Ähnliches allgemein verwendet.
< ... >
Viele Grüße.


----------



## Tömk

Vielen Dank Gonzalo und elroy!


----------

